# Wouldn't it be nice



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am just nipping out for lunch and thought.. it would be lovely to walk along the river bank and sit on a bench and watch the world go by.. Wouldn't it be nice if this was possible, this huge river and you can't really get to it without going into a private club or a restaurant..

When I lived in France I would go to Paris to see the seaside on the Seine.. a great set up for the people who can't get out of the city.. they should do that here for the population who can't get to Alex or the Red Sea resorts.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am just nipping out for lunch and thought.. it would be lovely to walk along the river bank and sit on a bench and watch the world go by.. Wouldn't it be nice if this was possible, this huge river and you can't really get to it without going into a private club or a restaurant..
> 
> When I lived in France I would go to Paris to see the seaside on the Seine.. a great set up for the people who can't get out of the city.. they should do that here for the population who can't get to Alex or the Red Sea resorts.


It's the same in Hurghada....all the best beaches taken up by the hotels that charge an arm and a leg to use the facilities.Yes they have public beaches but they are used a lot by the egyptians so are dirty and covered in *** ends (surprise suprise).They do have some beaches that are not owned by hotels but you do have to pay to use them and if doing that 3-4 times a week becomes expensive.Egypt still has an awful lot to learn...but think in reality that is way down on the list of priorities.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> It's the same in Hurghada....all the best beaches taken up by the hotels that charge an arm and a leg to use the facilities.Yes they have public beaches but they are used a lot by the egyptians so are dirty and covered in *** ends (surprise suprise).They do have some beaches that are not owned by hotels but you do have to pay to use them and if doing that 3-4 times a week becomes expensive.Egypt still has an awful lot to learn...but think in reality that is way down on the list of priorities.




One can dream... 

In reality it will never happen.. ladies on the left bank, gents on the right would be the order of the day.. and dirty old men leaning over the railings.. of both banks


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Pat you and I think far too alike.....I was just going to write exactly the same comment...then I looked down and noticed you'd written it all for me!!
The public beaches are skanky....and you can't lay on a sunbed (if you can find one that isn't broken) without being approached by some young Egyptian likely lad looking for an old woman to scam!
You can't go to a hotel beach without somebody trying to sell you diving trips, camel rides, or whatever!
Yep.... as you say, they've got a lot to learn about tourism.....Sad thing is....they'll never learn!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Pat you and I think far too alike.....I was just going to write exactly the same comment...then I looked down and noticed you'd written it all for me!!
> The public beaches are skanky....and you can't lay on a sunbed (if you can find one that isn't broken) without being approached by some young Egyptian likely lad looking for an old woman to scam!
> You can't go to a hotel beach without somebody trying to sell you diving trips, camel rides, or whatever!
> Yep.... as you say, they've got a lot to learn about tourism.....Sad thing is....they'll never learn!!




of course they wont learn simply because they say.. this is Egypt and that is the excuse not to do anything.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> It's the same in Hurghada....all the best beaches taken up by the hotels that charge an arm and a leg to use the facilities.Yes they have public beaches but they are used a lot by the egyptians so are dirty and covered in *** ends (surprise suprise).They do have some beaches that are not owned by hotels but you do have to pay to use them and if doing that 3-4 times a week becomes expensive.Egypt still has an awful lot to learn...but think in reality that is way down on the list of priorities.



Sharm is exactly the same, in the Red sea area it always seems to be, look after the tourists and forget about the locals (whether they are Egyptian or European). I know these are tourist areas but the locals also bring a lot of revenue to the country if they had the facilities and without the locals there would be no tourist industry!!!


----------

